# NY (Brookhaven, Long Island)-Rats need homes, fosters, rescues-250 rats



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,


There are 250 rats at the Brookhaven Animal Shelter:


Location: Brookhaven NY (Long Island)
Contact: 631 451 6950


These rats need rescues, fosters, homes as soon as possible. They are very cute and sweet. Pictures:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ratloversofny/permalink/1831417470457949/
(First log in to Facebook, then click on this link.)












The shelter would appreciate donations of paper towel rolls and Keurig K-Cup boxes.


Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

We've been told that they're all going to be euthanized this week unless they find homes!!
They're having FREE adoptions this weekend.


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

Update: they have at least a month. But they're still in danger if they don't find homes.


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

susb8383 said:


> Update: they have at least a month. But they're still in danger if they don't find homes.


I just asked this shelter, The rats do not have a FEE! I hope they would allow fosters or other non kill rescues to step up. 23 of them alsohave been adopted!!


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

If anyone knows rescues that could step up or even foster a few of these guys. they are still at risk!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Is there a rat train that can make it to Wisconsin?


----------



## DancesWithDolls (Nov 26, 2016)

Wish there was a train coming to CA, I'd take a two or 3 of them.


----------



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm in Mercersburg, PA. If someone can travel to me, I can take some boys!


----------

